# 517                                                      {CLOSED} — [★ 517 TURNIPS 517 ★]



## Koholint

Turnips are 517!! You can make multiple trips.


Tips not necessary but wishlist items appreciated ^^

Feel free to shop!









						Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
					

Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.




					nookazon.com
				




*ALSO FREE DIYS {AT ENTRANCE} AND PUMPKINS {TO BACK RIGHT} 
(not fenced pumpkins please)*


----------



## Snek

Are you still open? I have a pitfall seed diy for yoú


----------



## Koholint

Snek said:


> Are you still open? I have a pitfall seed diy for yoú



yes! And thank you ^^ make as many trips as you’d like. You should see code now


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

How long will you be on?  I'd like to stop by in a few ^^


----------



## Koholint

O O M F W A Q U I said:


> How long will you be on?  I'd like to stop by in a few ^^



I’ll be on for a while ^^ you should see dodo now

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Also for some reason my game glitched and  last people who visited I didn’t see their last messages pop up. So if I can’t see your message pop up. I’ll have to restart game, but after you’re done of course  just letting you know in case you don’t get a response


----------



## Nefarious

Hi, is this still open? Would like to possibly visit multiple times. Want to knock off the last stalk market achievement from my Nook Miles. ^^


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I

Thank you!!!


----------



## Debeers

Are you still open?


----------



## Koholint

NefariousKing said:


> Hi, is this still open? Would like to possibly visit multiple times. Want to knock off the last stalk market achievement from my Nook Miles. ^^



yes ^^ and that’s no problem at all. You should see code now 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



O O M F W A Q U I said:


> Thank you!!!



you’re welcome ^^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Debeers said:


> Are you still open?



Yup!  dodo allowed


----------



## Debeers

I can bring the termite mound and flower stand diy  on my way!


----------



## Soralan

I can bring you a red springy ride horse if your still open


----------



## Koholint

Debeers said:


> I can bring the termite mound and flower stand diy  on my way!



Yay! ^^ Tysm! See you soon

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Soralan said:


> I can bring you a red springy ride horse if your still open



Much appreciated! ^^ you should see code now


----------



## Nefarious

Will be bringing you a Mermaid Flooring DIY on my second trip. ^^


----------



## Koholint

NefariousKing said:


> Will be bringing you a Mermaid Flooring DIY on my second trip. ^^



Thank you very much!


----------



## Debeers

I will bring the zebra ride on and mermaid rig diy on my second trip


----------



## Koholint

Debeers said:


> I will bring the zebra ride on and mermaid rig diy on my second trip



Omg, thank you ! ^^


----------



## Sara?

Koholint said:


> Turnips are 517!! You can make multiple trips.
> 
> 
> Tips not necessary but wishlist items appreciated ^^
> 
> Feel free to shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nookazon.com | Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items
> 
> 
> Trade Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) Items on Nookazon, a peer to peer marketplace for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nookazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALSO FREE DIYS {AT ENTRANCE} AND PUMPKINS {TO BACK RIGHT}
> (not fenced pumpkins please)*



Hello, may i come to sell turnips please?


----------



## Koholint

Sara? said:


> Hello, may i come to sell turnips please?



Yes ^^ you should see code now


----------



## Sara?

Sara? said:


> Hello, may i come to sell turnips please?



Getting my turnips ready in my pocket, tyvm


----------



## Pendar

How much time is left before price change?


----------



## Koholint

Pendar said:


> How much time is left before price change?



5 hours


----------



## Leen

Hello! Is this still available? If so, interested in selling! Just have one trip


----------



## Koholint

Leen said:


> Hello! Is this still available? If so, interested in selling! Just have one trip



Yes ^^ you can make more if you’d like, no worries. You should see code now


----------



## Foreverfox

Can i stop by?


----------



## Em623

Ok, maybe I can make it? I have a sphinx for you as well if you still want one!


----------



## Bob Zombie

Hi there,  okay if I come sell?


----------



## Koholint

Foreverfox said:


> Can i stop by?



yes ^^ code at top

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



Em623 said:


> Ok, maybe I can make it? I have a sphinx for you as well if you still want one!



you have enough time ^^ no worries and thank you!


----------



## Pendar

Would like to come and sell if possible please. Need to make 6 trips, would it be okay to drop 99k/trip?


----------



## Koholint

Pendar said:


> Would like to come and sell if possible please. Need to make 6 trips, would it be okay to drop 99k/trip?



Sure, go for it  much appreciated


----------



## fatmasterson

May I take some trips?


----------



## Pendar

Greatly appreciated, on my way!


----------



## Koholint

nthylton said:


> Hi there,  okay if I come sell?



yes^^ code at top

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020



fatmasterson said:


> May I take some trips?



Come on by  dodo at top


----------



## ForeverSoaring

I would like to visit, please! c:


----------



## Koholint

ForeverSoaring said:


> I would like to visit, please! c:



sure ^^ you should see code now


----------



## Reptile

Heyo  can i also pop over :3?


----------



## Koholint

Reptile said:


> Heyo  can i also pop over :3?



yes ^^ you should see code now


----------



## DragonLatios

Are you still open?


----------



## Koholint

DragonLatios said:


> Are you still open?



yup  dodo allowed


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Could you pm me when you are ready to take new visitors? Thnx! Also, what are you accepting tip-wise? @Koholint


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Could you pm me when you are ready to take new visitors? Thnx! Also, what are you accepting tip-wise? @Koholint



I’m open now ^^ you should see code. It’s not necessary but I posted wishlist in first post if there’s anything on there you’re willing to part with  ty


----------



## Selene

Hi, are you accepting any new visitors atm? I’m still relatively new to acnh so I don’t have much to offer, unfortunately!


----------



## Koholint

Selene said:


> Hi, are you accepting any new visitors atm? I’m still relatively new to acnh so I don’t have much to offer, unfortunately!



Dont worry about it ^^ you should see code now


----------



## Bowserlab

Can I come sell my turnips?


----------



## Koholint

Bowserlab said:


> Can I come sell my turnips?



sure ^^ you should see code now


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Sorry, unfortunately I have no wishlist items for ya 

Also, I'm ready to come over btw. Do, you mind if I make more than one trip?


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Sorry, unfortunately I have no wishlist items for ya
> 
> Also, I'm ready to come over btw. Do, you mind if I make more than one trip?



dont worry about it and yes, go for it  see you soon ^^


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I also am interested in checking out your DIYs. What is the limit per customer for this?


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I also am interested in checking out your DIYs. What is the limit per customer for this?



No limit 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

*UPDATE: CHANGING DODO CODE*


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

oh yeah and thank you for this and the DIYs. I just took 5 in case other people want some.


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> oh yeah and thank you for this and the DIYs. I just took 5 in case other people want some.



No problem and thank you ^^


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Are you good on bells? I could always leave a tip of bells or a pumpkin or something. I can harvest my fully grown pumpkins correct?


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Are you good on bells? I could always leave a tip of bells or a pumpkin or something. I can harvest my fully grown pumpkins correct?



I’m good on both, so no worries, but thank you ^^


----------



## Selene

Do you mind if i hop back on over soon? I just bought more turnips!


----------



## Koholint

Selene said:


> Do you mind if i hop back on over soon? I just bought more turnips!



was that you who just came? If not, feel free to visit again


----------



## Angerfish

Are you still open?


----------



## Koholint

Angerfish said:


> Are you still open?



yes ^^ come on by, you should see code


----------



## secretlyenvious

I'd love to come! Thank you!


----------



## phoenixmaiden

I would like to come and sell if you are still open.


----------



## Koholint

Yes you should see code now ^^


----------



## Angerfish

Thank you so much! Your island is so cute and spooky!


----------



## Koholint

Angerfish said:


> Thank you so much! Your island is so cute and spooky!



You’re welcome and thank you! ^^


----------



## Selene

Can't believe I just made 2m bells!! Thanks so much again for your generosity! Beautifully styled island as well, can't wait to decorate mine just as nicely <3


----------



## Koholint

Selene said:


> Can't believe I just made 2m bells!! Thanks so much again for your generosity! Beautifully styled island as well, can't wait to decorate mine just as nicely <3



Yay! congrats  awww thank you so much! Halloween is great xD so have fun decorating ^^

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

*NEW CODE IS UP*


----------



## Melbee

Still open?


----------



## Koholint

Melbee said:


> Still open?



Yup ^^ You should see code now


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Thnx for allowing me multiple visits. I am done for today


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Thnx for allowing me multiple visits. I am done for today



No problem ^^ enjoy the bells


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Still on my way to 10m bells with the turnip service. I think I'm about 2-4m bells away from reaching that Nook Miles achievement  

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

All thnx to the hefty selling price here


----------



## Koholint

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> Still on my way to 10m bells with the turnip service. I think I'm about 2-4m bells away from reaching that Nook Miles achievement
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020
> 
> All thnx to the hefty selling price here



No problem  happy to help


----------



## hillareet

are you still open?!


----------



## Bitty_

Hello! May I stop by?!


----------



## Koholint

Yes ^^ you should see dodo now 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 4, 2020

Hurry! Last 15 minutes left


----------



## phoenixmaiden

Thank you for letting me make so many trips to your island to sell my turnips. I now have 20mil bells!! I'm set for a while. You're amazing!


----------



## Koholint

Sweeet  no problem


----------



## hillareet

on my way!!! frantically ran to the airport!! hahaha. Orville gave me the “wuh oh” one too many times but I did not give up and now I am en route!!!! so excited.


----------



## Koholint

hillareet said:


> on my way!!! frantically ran to the airport!! hahaha. Orville gave me the “wuh oh” one too many times but I did not give up and now I am en route!!!! so excited.



Haha xD well you made it! ^^


----------

